# More calls finished today



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

These will be on their way to their new homes soon....

Black and white ebony coaxer/distress, Honduras Rosewood Distress, Horn Howler









Honduras Rosewood Distress, Zebrawood coaxer/distress


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice! That black and white ebony has always given me fits. I think I have ruined more calls (cracked) trying to turn it than I ever finished.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Weasel. I have cracked a few with the mandrel. It is hard to find in a good size too. This was the last of my stock.... It might be awhile before I get some more too.... Too bad as it is one of my favorites.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice calls Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta love the black and white...nice work !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Don. It is a pleasure to turn... except the potential for cracking.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking good...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome as usual buddy !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats for sure, nice work.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Fellas.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the horn! Nice calls Rick!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like that little black and white ebony ! Nice work on all of them Rick.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas!

Brad I wanted to keep that horn.... It sounds even better than it looks.... Can't keep them all though....

Ed those are my favorite little calls. I used one just like that to make my video's about learning open reeds. I changed my coaxer/distress call from it's original version.... It has shrank a bit. Also I make the back of the toneboard flat so it is easy to use without your hands.... There is also a little catch on the tip making it harder to spit out when doing so. I will post some photo's tomorrow. There are a bunch of changes on this call but..... These are most noticeable...


----------

